# Even More Discounts!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

More discounts have been added by amazing haunt /Halloween vendors for Hauntcast subscribers within the past week:

2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar ~ 15% discount
Spectral Illusions – 15% off
Gothika Contact Lenses – 15% Off

Hauntcast subscribers also save 15 to 20% off these vendors:
Paasche Airbrush Company ~ 20% Off
Composite Effect (CFX) ~ 20% off foam latex appliances, 10% off all makeup and blood supplies, and Dental Distortions
Brutal Rust – 20% off
Altered Flesh Silicone Masks ~ 15% Off
DC Props ~ 15% off his amazing props and mechanisms (excludes sale items, not valid September/October).
Fright Theatre ~ 15% off all products (excludes sale items, offer not valid September/October).
The Skull Shoppe ~ 20% off + FREE shipping (when purchased thru the Hauntcast store).
Dark Imaginings ~ 20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).
MiniSpotlights.com ~ 15% off all lights.
Necrotic Creations ~ 15% off their entire product line.
Spider Hill Prop Works ~ 15% Off
Gothika Contact Lenses – 15% Off
Halloween Asylum ~ 15% off
Monkey Basic Software ~ 20% off all software.
Froggy’s Fog ~ 15% off (April thru September).
Skeleton Store ~ 30% off.
Costume Party ~ 15% off
Midnight Studios ~ $150 off their Vanessa Corpse prop.
Vox Noctis Voiceovers ~ $50 off any custom made voiceover.
Shellhawk’s Creations ~ 15% her amazing hand-made pottery and FREE shipping.
DBGgraphix ~ 50% OFF a logo or poster design for their haunts.
Woodloom Custom Tombstones ~ 10% off
Isher Creations ~ 20% off
Outrageous Media Special Effects DVDs ~ 20% off (when purchasing thru the Hauntcast store)
Bloody Mary Makeup ~ 15% off
Fright Catalog ~ 15% off

Plus, you are qualified to win a $569 Composite Effects mask every three months and this month win a Brutal Rust sampler kit.

http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------

